# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Feeling alone and isolated *SU possible triggers*

## Sprouts

Hello

I'm here because I don't know where to turn. I am feeling extremely low and having very distressing thoughts. I'm not registered to a doctors and have no one to speak to. I don't want to burden my family. I have gotten to a point where I don't have any friends anymore, people just think I am ignoring them or having some great life. My boyfriend who is my best friend left me and I am so so alone. I feel so hopeless. I live by myself and all I can do is cry and watch the clock until the day ends and it is an acceptable time to go to sleep. I can hear everyone outside my flat enjoying life and I find it difficult going outside, unless it is 6am for work when no one is around. I am healthy and have a good job and a caring family, but I just find it so hard not feel like this which I have felt since I was around 15 (at 17 I tried to commit suicide - i'm 30 now). If anyone has some advise I would really appreciate it, or know of any support groups in south london or just anywhere i could go to speak to someone. I am totally lost and empty. Thank you

----------


## Angie

Hi and welcome to Dwd Sprouts, I have edited your thread title as per dwd rules as you mention suicide

Can you register at a doctors and make an appointment to discuss how things are and see what support they can offer you.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome  :(hi): . The first thing you need to do is register with a doctor. Youre going to need support to get through this and your doctor needs to be the first point of call. WRT your family, Im betting they know somethings up but dont know how to help you. Youre not a burden, youre ill. Theres a huge difference.

I think youll be surprised how many of us here also struggle with going out enjoying life. And Im willing to bet that not everybody you can hear outside wants to be there. All you can do is work on things bit by bit and, over time, youll be able to cope with more

----------


## Suzi

Hi there! I'm not far from London. You do definitely need a GP. That will help you access all the therapies and medication (if suitable) via the NHS. 
I'm sorry your relationship has broken down, but I can guarantee that this is a bump in the road and you can and will get through this. 
Sweetheart I'd hate to know that one of my family was suffering as you are right now, but didn't feel they could talk to me. I agree with Paula - you aren't a burden, you're poorly and need love and support.

----------

